# Redundancy Please let someone buy my house



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all,

More doom and gloom I am afraid. Just as I thought things couldn't get any worse I am now being made redundant. Flippin Heck what else can go wrong  If someone would just buy my house I would be the happiest person on this planet 

I can't believe it here I am sitting with my visa in hand and can't go anywhere its sooooooo frustrating I just want to SCREAM Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Regards

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Think of it as a clean break with a job that you were about to give up anyway 

My husband was just put in a long unpaid leave here in Oz. He'd already started up his own gardening business so now he has more time to get that going and he's up to 2 days a week, the website has been done and the business cards printed. 

Things will get better. Scream if you need to - let out the frustration and focus on what your life will be like when you are over here. Possibly sipping chilled white wine and laughing about the stuff you had to go through to get over here and how it was all worth it!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Think of it as a clean break with a job that you were about to give up anyway
> 
> My husband was just put in a long unpaid leave here in Oz. He'd already started up his own gardening business so now he has more time to get that going and he's up to 2 days a week, the website has been done and the business cards printed.
> 
> ...


Im starting to feel the same, the pressure to sell the house is unbelieveable, i have not got my visa in hand yet so i can only imagine how you must feel. Im still finishing renovating the house, havent even got it on the market and with the radio predicting the housing market doom and gloom im starting to get worried. 

But the thing that pushes me on with everything is actually that thought, sitting with a glass of wine relaxing with the sun on my face and thinking about it being the best move i had ever made. No more DIY, traffic jams, just a laid back chilled life ahhhhh Roll on those times ...lol


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not looking forward to the pressure of waiting for a buyer! And it is def scary with how the housing marketing has been going. Just try to imagine lovely sunshine (I know it rains there too, but surely not as much as here!?!). Perhaps a nice sandy beach and a nice house....


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> I'm not looking forward to the pressure of waiting for a buyer! And it is def scary with how the housing marketing has been going. Just try to imagine lovely sunshine (I know it rains there too, but surely not as much as here!?!). Perhaps a nice sandy beach and a nice house....


I know how you all feel, I started the process in Feb and have had very few viewings on the house, we have reduced it, but I am not prepared to reduce it anymore. So again it is a waiting game..
I am seriously considering renting it but need to look into this more closely as I may have to pay tax on the money I earn as we will be permanent residents In Perth once we emigrate. I am going to Perth in Nov for a fact finding hol, so I will be seeking advice that I will gladly post..
Can't wait to go so excited to see what Oz is like...
Jan


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

When you do sell, where do you live until you fly?


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> When you do sell, where do you live until you fly?


I would be looking to rent the cheapest house possible as it will be very short term.. Or you could live with family, this would be an option if it was very short term, ie a month or so..


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Janice said:


> I would be looking to rent the cheapest house possible as it will be very short term.. Or you could live with family, this would be an option if it was very short term, ie a month or so..


There's 5 of us so no room with family unfortunately. Another hurdle to face *sigh*


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

There were only 2 of us so we moved in with family for a month.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry to hear that  I hope you find a buyer soon


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> When you do sell, where do you live until you fly?


We are going to rent somewhere short term, i'll look in the local paper there is only me and my fella so probably just rent a room. 

I wonder if when my stuff is shipped away will it put buyers off seeing a blowup bed on the floor...lol  lets hope not 

Hels


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Oh, Karen,
i am so sorry; now i get what you mean about having visa, and not sold!

Have faith, a buyer will turn up for you; and i told scottishcelt that, within weeks a buyer! 
I will say a little prayer for you.

Now, about renting etc..... my estate agent informs me he can get us accommodation, here on a month by month basis, if we really have to. Apparently, landlords are having it tough getting their places tenanted; kids are staying at home longer and those working away from home are oting for b and b!!

Good luck all
jane


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Oh, Karen,
> i am so sorry; now i get what you mean about having visa, and not sold!
> 
> Have faith, a buyer will turn up for you; and i told scottishcelt that, within weeks a buyer!
> ...


I didn't know that we could rent month to month. That's a good suggestion


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> When you do sell, where do you live until you fly?


Hi Mummy3,

I would intend living with my sister for a while before flying. There is also the private rental option but that would eat in to any money which could be set aside for Oz. Hopefully if we do sell my sister will not have to put up with us for too long 

Regards

Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Oh, Karen,
> i am so sorry; now i get what you mean about having visa, and not sold!
> 
> Have faith, a buyer will turn up for you; and i told scottishcelt that, within weeks a buyer!
> ...



Thanks Jane It would be really nice for somone to say a little prayer for us I really appreciate it. 

We have explored the renting option but this would not be viable as we would need to re-mortgage to release the equity and as the mortgage companies are only giving 85/90% mortgages this would not work for us. I have today now reduced my price again by another 5k but will not be able to afford to go any lower so lets hope your little prayer works for us. 

How are things going for you now?

Regards

Karen


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Bluecookie said:


> Im starting to feel the same, the pressure to sell the house is unbelieveable, i have not got my visa in hand yet so i can only imagine how you must feel. Im still finishing renovating the house, havent even got it on the market and with the radio predicting the housing market doom and gloom im starting to get worried.
> 
> But the thing that pushes me on with everything is actually that thought, sitting with a glass of wine relaxing with the sun on my face and thinking about it being the best move i had ever made. No more DIY, traffic jams, just a laid back chilled life ahhhhh Roll on those times ...lol


Bluecookie, don't mean to burst your bubble. It depends where you are going in OZ. There are still traffic jams here and its not laid back at all. City's are city's everywhere. And doom and gloom, its here to with the housing market. Interest rates are alot higher than the UK. Just thought I should let you know, cause after reading peoples comments they think Oz is heaven which its not.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Byo said:


> Bluecookie, don't mean to burst your bubble. It depends where you are going in OZ. There are still traffic jams here and its not laid back at all. City's are city's everywhere. And doom and gloom, its here to with the housing market. Interest rates are alot higher than the UK. Just thought I should let you know, cause after reading peoples comments they think Oz is heaven which its not.


Hi Byo,

Not to worry im aware that Oz is having the same issues with the housing market but ill be renting first couple of years anyway so hopefully like everywhere the interest rates will lower or steady. I have my feet firmly planted.... My fella is from NSW and when ive been there they are loads more laid back than we are..... Im moving to Bribane which is a big city and all the hassle and bustle that comes with a big city, which i find exciting but i will be living by the coast, which to me as one of my hobbies is running, going for a jog along the beach after work beats running along uk streets anyday. Haha dont worry there is no bubble to burst..lol i ve been planning this move for 2 years now. 

Hels


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Byo said:


> Bluecookie, don't mean to burst your bubble. It depends where you are going in OZ. There are still traffic jams here and its not laid back at all. City's are city's everywhere. And doom and gloom, its here to with the housing market. Interest rates are alot higher than the UK. Just thought I should let you know, cause after reading peoples comments they think Oz is heaven which its not.


Ahhhh Byo i have just noticed you live in Sydney...i have been to Sydney and i think its like London. It is very hussle and bustle and I got lost driving around Sydney CBD ....lol!!

Hels


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Interesting about the gloomy housing market..........
this could mean a few shekkles off the cost for rentals and buying???
Mercenary, i know, but one has to plan ahead,yeah??

Traffic jams, i am heading for a relative "backwater", so it probably wont be as bad as central Liverpool, or the M6 north on a friday evening!! If it is.... the weather will be a bonus.

Praying it all goes well for us all now,

and...... no more bubble bursting, pleeeease xx
j


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

SGKG102 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> More doom and gloom I am afraid. Just as I thought things couldn't get any worse I am now being made redundant. Flippin Heck what else can go wrong  If someone would just buy my house I would be the happiest person on this planet
> 
> ...


Have you tried agencies that buy houses for rent you get between 75-90% on the open market price but dont pay for the estate agent fee


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried these agencies that buy houses - at lower percentages ? 

what have you found ? any of them any good 

i don't mind not having 100% if i can go to new life when I want to not when uk housing market improves 

thanks 

Bev


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

weelee said:


> Have you tried agencies that buy houses for rent you get between 75-90% on the open market price but dont pay for the estate agent fee



Hi weelee,

Yes I have tried this method. The company only offered me 70% which was no good as this amount would not pay off the outstanding mortgage. 

I have now put it on the market with more than one agent but given yesterdays news I doubt we will be lucky! 

Regards

Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

dnex721 said:


> Has anyone tried these agencies that buy houses - at lower percentages ?
> 
> what have you found ? any of them any good
> 
> ...



Hi dnex721,

You have to be really careful when considering this course of action. I have heard some very daunting stories about them. Some of them will only give you a certain percentage now and make you wait years for the balance. I am not sure if this only applies to rent back option though. I have been strongly advised to steer clear of these companies but like you I am willing to try anything not to allow this godforsaken country to run my life. Mind you though god knows what will happen if I do not manage to find another job. Rock and a Hard Place springs to mind here. 

Good luck.

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I did a property deal some years ago where the seller left some equity in the house and we used it as the deposit. So as Karen mentioned the sellers didn't get their money until later BUT it was in the contract as a loan and we paid them the interest every month. When it came paying off the loan the sellers were disappointed because they loved getting interest every month! 

I'm not sure whether that would work in today's market but property investors are often willing to make a deal for the right kind of property (something that can be rented out easily). And no I'm not in the market for any more property in the UK so this isn't a sales pitch  

And despite popular opinion most of us property investors want a win-win situation since our reputations on the line!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

We have just applied for our visa online, flat been on the market for 2 months and I'm getting worried as the housing market just gets worse!! I though we'd have no problem selling as we're in a desirable area, main door flat etc..but I was wrong. Depressing..


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

i also looked into this option and they offered me 50 grand below the asking price! but i was told they dont actually value it like an estate agent does so when they say they give between 70% & 80% of market value its not actually like the market value from an estate agent...


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

nfowley said:


> We have just applied for our visa online, flat been on the market for 2 months and I'm getting worried as the housing market just gets worse!! I though we'd have no problem selling as we're in a desirable area, main door flat etc..but I was wrong. Depressing..


Hi nfowley,

Yes same here I also thought that there would be no problem selling but 6 months later and only 3 viewings. We had a very silly offer last month that would not even cover our outstanding mortgage but at least it was an offer 

All you can do is just keep up the hope.

Good luck

Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

sikofbrit said:


> i also looked into this option and they offered me 50 grand below the asking price! but i was told they dont actually value it like an estate agent does so when they say they give between 70% & 80% of market value its not actually like the market value from an estate agent...


Hi sikofbrit,

Yeh you got that right mine was 45 grand below like I am that stupid desperate yes but not stupid 

Just have to keep on preying.

regards

Karen


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have decided to contact a few and see how things go - 

i will keep you posted on the comments .. 

Really want to relocate in March so still have some time left if it is a dead end 

Keep you posted 

Bev


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

SGKG102 said:


> Hi nfowley,
> 
> Yes same here I also thought that there would be no problem selling but 6 months later and only 3 viewings. We had a very silly offer last month that would not even cover our outstanding mortgage but at least it was an offer
> 
> ...



Oh no dont say that!! I am just finishing the DIY bits and then ill be putting my on the market end of the month.  

On the up side, i have noticed that there are Sold signs going up now compared to a few months ago when it was all just For Sale signs that i saw.

And ive heard the rent prices have rised so there that option. I guess we just have to wait and see.


Regards
Hels


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Oh no dont say that!! I am just finishing the DIY bits and then ill be putting my on the market end of the month.
> 
> On the up side, i have noticed that there are Sold signs going up now compared to a few months ago when it was all just For Sale signs that i saw.
> 
> ...


Hi Bluecookie,

Yes I agree there are a few more Sold signs going up but in this area it is becasue so many people are having their properties repossessed they are selling them for silly prices. Unfortunately this is now another hurdle we are up against as the repossessions are so cheap that it is worth investing and spending time and money. My friend had her house on the market for £140k and has just sold it for £109k because she was being repossessed. That is all very well but if the sale price does not cover the mortgage you are landed with an immediate masive debt! No win situation!

Sorry If I seem to be really gloomy about it but unfortunately it is the relaity of the current economic climate and I suppose it is no good worrying what will be will be.

Regards

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

SGKG102 said:


> That is all very well but if the sale price does not cover the mortgage you are landed with an immediate masive debt! No win situation!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The mortgage company do have to get the highest price possible and not just settle for anything nowadays. I know that may still not cover the mortgage but I thought I would point that out. Years ago the mortgage company would just settle for anything to get their money back....


----------

